# Cpd babies wut do i do?!



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

Heyvguys.
I have some Celestial pearl danios that bred and nkw there are about 7 or more tiny im talking like 1cm or smaller fry.
My tank is a heavily planted 20 gallon high with white clouds and cpds i have tonsa java moss rotala s repens ludwigia and dwarf sag. So scooping these guys out is not really an option.
Can the fry just hide in ths plants? How do i care for them?
PLEASE HELP THANKS!


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Crushed flakes, and yes if is a densely planted tank then they should be ok.


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

i have never had any success by keeping the cpd frys inside the original tank, but surpise away.

keep in mind, they're fragile and each day they grow they'd be amongst a potential bully inside the same tank.


they can be taken out or relocated into that breeder cage. 
be patient and wait, they're fairly easy to scoop out (in a planted tank). 


use a breeder fish net.


i put them into a 2.5 gallon tank with moss and use an air pump to gentle move the water.


i feed them hikari first bites. 


as they grow bigger, move'em to 10 gallons, feed em bloodworms, dryfood,etc.



congrats


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Its pretty much hard to relocate because you need the same tank conditions they were raised in to actually fully mature and survive. And since cpds are pretty " valuable " you might just want to leave it alone, or if you Want to be more cautious take out the teammates


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

that is why you put the original mature water into that smaller tank and when doing weekly water changes you use the water changed from the mature tank... it works, done it many times..


----------



## aquariumrookie (Jun 26, 2014)

At this point, I do not think I can mlve the babies they are so tiney that I have to press my face to the glass n i can barely see them
I have 1 concern though. Food. I bought some hikari first bites, but these fish are so small and allways linger atvthe bottim in the s repens and java moss how should i go about feeding these guys?
THANKS!


----------



## barrel (Dec 31, 2011)

the benefit of using an aquarium just for the fry is easy access to suck out any leftover food on the bottom ; avoid triggering ammonia spikes.
since first bites is so powdery.


you can sprinkle a little first bites on the moss, which would give them additional food and potentially keep em inclined to stay in the moss.


Also, moss helps provide food for fry - Infusoria.


----------

